# Best 3D movie



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am getting my 3D glasses today and would like to know what the best 3D movies are to watch. I usually rent my movies but I can't find any BR 3D movies to rent and will have to purchase them.

Suggestions?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Prometheus was good in 3D. All around, pretty stunning visually.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course there's "Avatar", but "Hugo", "Life of PI", and "Tron" were all great movies for their 3D content, but you should consider some animated features as well: "Puss in Boots", "Toy Story 3", "Kung Fu Panda 2", "Finding Nemo", "Monsters, Inc.", and "Brave" were all very well done.

I believe there are at least two web based rental sites for 3D:

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.3d-blurayrental.com/&sa=U&ei=0X4SUtyhNOj54AO9nYCQDQ&ved=0CBgQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNF7O47M7lQJOIaKmP-M1MyJPNdt2w

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.3dbymail.com/&sa=U&ei=0X4SUtyhNOj54AO9nYCQDQ&ved=0CCQQFjAC&usg=AFQjCNHNPR-iST0BveuXiZL7Ohm1eso22g

Google "3D rental" for more info.

What are you watching your 3D on, by the way?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The last Harry Potter is available in 3d.
We did not purchase until the price went down so we did not watch the movie over in 3d....we did skip around and watch a few scenes though and the 3d is very well done.

If you have a Samsung TV one of the media hub thingies is for 3d....we enjoyed looking through some of that content.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the BenQ W1070.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I really enjoyed Oz The Great And Powerful in 3D . . .


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Check out Dredd in 3d


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought Resident Evil Afterlife in 3D had some awesome visuals. Especially when the large beast swings his blade axe and it comes through the screen at you, or when the coins are shot from the shotgun.


----------



## jbgene (Aug 24, 2013)

Drive Angry, Not the best movie but the 3d effects are exellent.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Definitely Avatar! I don't hava a 3D tv yet, but watch them at the local IMAX and by far it was the best I've seen. Hope you enjoy


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

A few that I like:

The Avengers (not shot in 3D but works well enough)
Prometheus
Brave
Wreck It Ralph

While not a movie IMAX Under the Sea has some of the best pop out in the Potato Cod scene. I've heard A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures 3D has a lot of pop out but I haven't watched it yet despite owning it on VUDU.


----------

